# Absatzausrichtung



## unrealzero_php (18. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen

Würde gerne in einer Tabelle den Text von unten nach oben ausrichten. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit dies in HTML bzw. mit CSS zu bewerkstelligen?!


----------



## Gumbo (18. Juli 2005)

Was genau verstehst du unter „von unten nach oben ausrichten“?


----------



## unrealzero_php (18. Juli 2005)

Gumbo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was genau verstehst du unter „von unten nach oben ausrichten“?


 
Es gibt ja die Möglichkeit den Text von Links nach Rechts (Linkausrichtung) Rechts nach Links (Rechtsausrichtung) usw... nun möchte ich den Textlauf von unten nach oben:
o
l
l
a
h

aber so, dass die Buchstaben auch in die richtung nach oben schauen...


----------



## Gumbo (18. Juli 2005)

Soetwas ist meines Wissens nicht möglich. Dafür wirst du wohl eine Grafik verwenden müssen.


Noch zur Erinnerung: HTML ist eine Auszeichnungs- und keine Darstellungs- oder gar Präsentationssprache.


----------



## Sven Mintel (18. Juli 2005)

Es geht... allerdings nur im IE: http://msdn.microsoft.com/workshop/author/filter/reference/properties/rotation.asp


----------

